# مجالس النساء > استراحة طالبات العلم >  اسماء بنات من القرأن الكريم

## ديدي عمر

*يزخر القرآن الكريم بالكثير من اسماء بنات ملهمة وجميلة تعطي صاحبتها شيئا فريدا، نستعرض لكم باقة من اسماء البنات المأخوذة عن آيات القرآن قبل ان تسمي ابنتك استخير الله واختار اسم مناسب جميل فقم بصلاة ركتين ثم أدعي دعاء الاستخارة واختار افضل اسم لابنتك لانه سيرافقها طوال عمرها .
تقية: ورعة تتقي الله تعالى.
تقوى: الخوف من الله.
تغريد: صوت العصافير.
تمارة: فتاة تبيع التمر.
تمامة: البقية.
تماضر: المرأة ذات البشرة البيضاء.
تسنيم: عين بها ماء في الجنة.
تالا: نخلة صغيرة.
اعتكاف : ابتعاد (الاعتكاف في المسجد).
ابتهال: التضرع والدعاء لله عز وجل للحصول على شيء ما.
ابتهاج: السرور والانشراح والفرحة.
ارام : ظبي وجمعها ظباء.
آيات: علامات ودلائل.
أنعام: إحسان.
إيمان: التصديق وطاعة الله بشكل كامل.
أليس : النعومة وهي من الكلمات الأعجمية.
أشجان: أحزان.
أشرقت: شروق الشمس.
أسيل: الفتاة ذات الخد الناعم أو الجوهرة التي توضع في السيف.
ألين: أجمل النساء.
أروى: الفتاة الحسناء.
إسعاد: تقديم السعادة للآخرين.
آلاء: نعم.
أريج: رائحة جميلة، عطر
أبرار: الصادقون والمطيعون
أسل: السيف، أو نوع من النبات ذو الغصن الدقيق
أنهار: مجري المياه
أسيف: ذات القلب الرقيق
آمنة: مطمئنة من أي أذى
إلهام: وحي.
أمجاد: رفيعة الشأن
أضواء: أنوار
بدرية، بدور: اسماء تنسب إلى البدر.
بدرة: كيس ممتلئ من النقود.
بديعة: الأصيلة التي ليس لها مثيل.
براءة، برء: الشفاء والسلامة من الداء.
برجيس: نجم من النجوم.
برلنت: أنقى وأغلى أنواع الألماس.
بشرى: خبر سار.
بهية: جميلة.
بنفسج: نوع من أنواع الزهور ذات الرائحة الجميلة.
بلسم: شجر يستخدم في العلاج.

صباح الخير لكل البدايات
*

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

*
حياكِ الله ديدي عمر،،
 ننتظر إن شاء الله المزيد من مشاركاتك في مجلس الطالبات...
وفقكِ الله لكل خير وبارك فيكِ  


*

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

*السؤال*

*أنا بحاجة لأسماء جيدة لأطفال بنات مع بيان معانيها .

الحمد لله

أولاً : 
الأولاد هبات من الله تعالى ، أنعم بها على الوالدين ، وأوجب تجاههم حقوقا كثيرة عظيمة ، تبدأ باختيار الاسم الحسن الذي سيحمله فيما يستقبل من عمره .
قال الماوردي رحمه الله في كتابه "نصيحة الملوك" (ص167) : 
" فإذا ولد المولود ، فإن من أول كراماته له وبره به أن يُحَلِّيَه باسمٍ حسنٍ ، فإن للاسم الحسن موقعاً في النفوس مع أول سماعه " انتهى باختصار .


ثانيا :
وهذه بعض الإرشادات التي يحسن الوقوف عليها قبل اختيار الاسم :

1- ليس من المستحب التمسك بأسماء جميع الصحابة أو الصحابيات ، فقد كان من أسمائهم ما هو مقبول معروف في محيطهم ، إلا أنه مستغرب في مجتمع آخر .
وقد ذكر الماوردي في كلامه السابق شيئا مما يستحب في الأسماء ، ومنها :
" أن يكون حسناً في المعنى ، ملائماً لحال المُسمَّى ، جارياً في أسماء أهل طبقته وملته وأهل مرتبته " انتهى .
فعلى الوالدين أن يختاروا اسماً حسناً لولدهم ، ولا يكون شاذاً أو غريباً عن المجتمع الذي يعيشان فيه ، فإن غرابة الاسم قد تكون سبباً للاستهزاء به أو بصاحبه ، وقد يخجل صاحبه من ذكر اسمه أمام الناس .
فمن أراد أن يتشبه بأسماء الصحابة والأنبياء والصالحين ، فليختر منها ما يناسبه ويناسب مجتمعه وقومه .

2- لا يلزم غير العرب أن يتسموا بالأسماء العربية ، والواجب هو الابتعاد عما يختص به أهل الديانات الأخرى من الأسماء ، وما يغلب استعماله في أهل تلك الديانة ، 
" كجرجس وبطرس ويوحنا ومتى ونحوها ، لا يجوز للمسلمين أن يتسموا بذلك ؛ لما فيه من مشابهة النصارى فيما يختصون به " نقلا عن "أحكام أهل الذمة" لابن القيم (3/251)
أما إذا كان اسما أعجميا - غير عربي - ذا معنى حسن طيب ، فلا حرج من استعماله والتسمي به ، فقد كان الرسل والأنبياء عليهم الصلاة والسلام يتسمون ويسمون أبناءهم بأسماء حسنة طيبة ، يأخذونها من عرفهم وعوائدهم ، ولا يلتزمون فيها العربية ، ومن ذلك : إسرائيل وإسحاق وموسى وهارون .

3- ينبغي اجتناب الأسماء القبيحة أو تلك التي تزكِّي أصحابها . 
قال الطبري رحمه الله – كما نقله ابن حجر في "فتح الباري" (10/577) - : 
" لا ينبغي التسمية باسم قبيح المعنى ، ولا باسم يقتضي التزكية له ، ولا باسم معناه السب ، ولو كانت الأسماء إنما هي أعلام للأشخاص ، ولا يقصد بها حقيقة الصفة ، لكنَّ وجهَ الكراهة أن يسمع سامع بالاسم ، فيظن أنه صفة للمسمى ، فلذلك كان صلى الله عليه وسلم يُحوِّل الاسم إلى ما إذا دُعيَ به صاحبه كان صدقاً " انتهى.
ومن أسماء الإناث التي أنكرها النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم اسم " عاصية " ، فغيره إلى " جميلة " كما رواه مسلم (2139) .
ومن الأسماء المكروهة التي تشتهر في بعض بلاد المسلمين ، الأسماء المضافة إلى لفظ ( الدين ) أو ( الإسلام ) ، مثل : نور الدين ، أو عماد الدين ، أو نور الإسلام ، ونحو ذلك فقد كرهها أهل العلم للذكور والإناث ، لما فيها من تزكية صاحبها تزكية عظيمة 
قال الشيخ بكر أبو زيد حفظه الله :
" وذلك لعظيم منزلة هذين اللفظين ( الدين ) و ( الإسلام ) ، فالإضافة إليهما على وجه التسمية فيها دعوى فجة تُطل على الكذب ، ولهذا نص بعض العلماء على التحريم ، والأكثر على الكراهة ؛ لأن منها ما يوهم معاني غير صحيحة مما لا يجوز إطلاقه ، وكانت في أول حدوثها ألقاباً زائدة عن الاسم ، ثم استعملت أسماء " انتهى . "تسمية المولود" (ص/22) .

4- وفي أسماء الإناث : ينبغي اجتناب الأسماء التي فيها معانٍ تلحظ الشهوة ، مثل : فتنة أو فاتن ، وكذا ناهد أو ناهدة ( وهي التي ارتفع ثديها وبرز ) 
كما يجب تجنب تسمية الإناث بأسماء الملائكة ، لأن في ذلك تشبهاً بالمشركين في ظنهم أن الملائكة بنات الله .
يقول الشيخ بكر أبو زيد حفظه الله :
" أما تسمية النساء بأسماء الملائكة ، فظاهر الحرمة ؛ لأن فيها مضاهاةً للمشركين في جعلهم الملائكة بنات الله ، تعالى الله عن قولهم ، وقريب من هذا – يعني في الحرمة - تسمية البنت : ملاك ، ملكة " انتهى "تسمية المولود" (ص/24) .


ثالثا :
أما الأسماء المباحة المقترحة فهي كثيرة جدا ، ولا يمكن حصرها ، لكن نذكر شيئاً منها : 
آمنة : هي المطمئنة التي لا تخاف .
شَيْماء : ذات الشيم والفضائل .
أروى : أنثى الوعل ، وبمعنى أحسن وأبهى .
عائشة : ذات حياة .
أسماء : قيل مشتق من الوسامة وقيل من السمو وهو العلو .
ريم الغزال شديد البياض .
عالية : من الرفعة والعلو .
جويرية : تصغير جارية ، وهو اسم إحدى زوجات النبي صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ .
رحمة : هي اللين والشفقة .
بسمة : انفراج الشفتين تعبيرا عن السرور .
رزان : الوقور من النساء .
عفاف : من العفة والطهارة والنزهة.
زينب : شجرة طيبة الرائحة .
سارة : تضفي السرور على النفس .
ميمونة : هي المرأة المباركة .
رانية : مطيلة النظر مع سكون الطرف .
سعاد : التوفيق واليمن والبركة ، ونقيض الشقاء.
مريم : اسم عبري بمعنى مرتفعة أو سيدة البحر .
سلمى : امرأة ناعمة الأطراف ، ومن السلامة أيضا.
نورة : قبس من الضوء .
سُمَيَّة : تصغير سماء، بمعنى سامية عالية رفيعة الشأن
هاجر : الجيد الحسن ، والفائق على غيره.
والله أعلم .
*
https://islamqa.info/ar/answers/101401/

----------

